# قال الرب لربى



## apostle.paul (8 ديسمبر 2009)

من الادلة اللى بتخذوها على الوهية يسوع انه قال لليهود ان داوود كان يدعوه بالروح ربا مستشهدا بالمزمور ال110
مع ان فى الاصل العبرى كلمة الرب الاولى يهوه وربى الثانية ادونى
والترجمة الحرفية لها سيد وليس رب
فهى قال الرب لسيدى وليس لربى


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل ، شمس الحق 

سلام الله معك .

اولا : دعنا نضع النص الذي تريد مناقشته في سياقه 

1 لِدَاوُدَ. مَزْمُورٌ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: [اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ]. 
2 يُرْسِلُ الرَّبُّ قَضِيبَ عِزِّكَ مِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ. تَسَلَّطْ فِي وَسَطِ أَعْدَائِكَ. 
3 شَعْبُكَ مُنْتَدَبٌ فِي يَوْمِ قُوَّتِكَ فِي زِينَةٍ مُقَدَّسَةٍ مِنْ رَحِمِ الْفَجْرِ. لَكَ طَلُّ حَدَاثَتِكَ. 4 أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ وَلَنْ يَنْدَمَ: [أَنْتَ كَاهِنٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ]. 
5 الرَّبُّ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ يُحَطِّمُ فِي يَوْمِ رِجْزِهِ مُلُوكاً. 
6 يَدِينُ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ. مَلَأَ جُثَثاً أَرْضاً وَاسِعَةً. سَحَقَ رُؤُوسَهَا. 
7 مِنَ النَّهْرِ يَشْرَبُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ لِذَلِكَ يَرْفَعُ الرَّأْسَ.



ثانيا : اتفق معك ان هذه النبؤة ( بمفردها ) لا تشير ولا تستخدم في اثبات لاهوت المسيح ، بالرغم من ان لاهوت السيد المسيح يمكن اثباته من العديد من الشواهد والدلالات الاخرى .

ثالثا : هذا النص يشير الى انسان ( المسيح المنتظر ) ولذلك استخدمه السيد يسوع المسيح في سؤاله لليهود ، عمن يقولون عن المسيح ، ابن من هو ؟ ، حيث انهم لم يكونوا يؤمنون انه ( يسوع ) المسيح المنتظر ، فأجابوه بحسب معرفتهم للنبؤات ان المسيح هو ابن داود ، ولذلك عاد يسوع  فسألهم اذا كان ابن داود فلماذا يدعوه ( ربا ) او ( سيدا ) ؟؟ (متى الاصحاح 22) و ( مرقس الاصحاح 12) و (لوقا الاصحاح 20) وقد استخدم نفس المزمور ونفس المعنى القديس بطرس في حواره مع اليهود ( اعمال الرسل الاصحاح 2) وايضا ( العبرانيين 1 : 13 و 10: 13) .

رابعا : اجمع كل المفسرون اليهود القدماء ان هذا المزمور يشير الى المسيح المنتظر في جلاله وانتصاره وكهنوته على رتبة ملكي صادق الى الابد . (اذا فاتفاق اليهود والمسيحيون على انها تشير الى المسيح واضح ) 

خامسا  :  نأتي للنص العبري كيف جاء 

לדוד מזמור נאם יהוה לאדני שב לימיני עד אשית איביך הדם לרגליך׃

نتفق ان في اللغة العبرية جاء النص : قال ( يهوه ) ل ( ادوني)
ولكن نختلف في طريقتك للترجمة ، لان ( ادوني ) يمكن ترجمتها ( السيد و الرب ) ايضا .
ومن ضمن الترجمات التي تقبلها الكلمة من الاصل العبري :

http://strongsnumbers.com/hebrew/113.htm

husbands (1), Lord (5), lord (172), lord's (9), lords (2), master (91), master's (24), masters (5), owner (1).

الرقم بجانب كل كلمة يشير الى عدد مرات ترجمتها من الاصل العبري الى الترجمة الانجليزية بحسب المعنى في سياق الكلام .

وليس هناك اي عيب في ترجمة الكلمة في العربية الى ( ربي ) ، حيث يقال في العربية عن سيد البيت (رب البيت ) وسيدة البيت ( ربة البيت ) وسيد العمل ( رب العمل ) .

سادسا : في الرسالة الى العبرانيين ، شرح الروح القدس هذا النص في سياق الكلام عن ( الابن الازلي المتجسد في صورة السيد يسوع المسيح ) فيتسائل ، اذا كان هذا الوعد لانسان ، فمن يستحق ان يأخذ هذه المكانة من البشر ؟ اذا لم يكن المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، وكما ترى من النص ، انه لم يعتمد على شاهد واحد ، بل ساق العديد من الشواهد والاقتباسات التي توضح ان في السيد المسيح اتحد اللاهوت والناسوت ليصير فيه الانسان الكامل والاله الكامل . 


(1 اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيماً، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُقٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، 
2 كَلَّمَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ - الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ. 
3 الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيراً لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي، 
4 صَائِراً أَعْظَمَ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ بِمِقْدَارِ مَا وَرِثَ اسْماً أَفْضَلَ مِنْهُمْ. 
5 لأَنَّهُ لِمَنْ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ قَالَ قَطُّ: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ»؟ وَأَيْضاً: «أَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُ أَباً وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْناً»؟ 
6 وَأَيْضاً مَتَى أَدْخَلَ الْبِكْرَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ يَقُولُ: «وَلْتَسْجُدْ لَهُ كُلُّ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ». 
7 وَعَنِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ يَقُولُ: «الصَّانِعُ مَلاَئِكَتَهُ رِيَاحاً وَخُدَّامَهُ لَهِيبَ نَارٍ». 
8 وَأَمَّا عَنْ الاِبْنِ: «كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ. 9 أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلَهُكَ بِزَيْتِ الاِبْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكَ». 
10 وَ«أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فِي الْبَدْءِ أَسَّسْتَ الأَرْضَ، وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ هِيَ عَمَلُ يَدَيْكَ. 
11 هِيَ تَبِيدُ وَلَكِنْ أَنْتَ تَبْقَى، وَكُلُّهَا كَثَوْبٍ تَبْلَى، 
12 وَكَرِدَاءٍ تَطْوِيهَا فَتَتَغَيَّرُ. وَلَكِنْ أَنْتَ أَنْتَ، وَسِنُوكَ لَنْ تَفْنَى». 
13 ثُمَّ لِمَنْ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ قَالَ قَطُّ: «اِجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟» 
14 أَلَيْسَ جَمِيعُهُمْ أَرْوَاحاً خَادِمَةً مُرْسَلَةً لِلْخِدْمَةِ لأَجْلِ الْعَتِيدِينَ أَنْ يَرِثُوا الْخَلاَصَ!)

سابعا : هل يمكن بعد قراءتك للاصحاح الاول من الرسالة الى العبرانيين والذي اقتبس جزء من المزمور 110 ، ان لا توافق ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ؟؟

مع التحية والاحترام .


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2009)

عزيزى انا متفق معك ان كلمة ادونى من الممكن ان تتطلق على سيد له سلطان 
ولكن لماذا لم يستخدم كاتب المزمور كلمة ادوناى المختصة بالاله فقط
اما كملة ادونى فمن الممكن تتطلق على بشر وهديك بعد الشواهد

تكوين 23/6 «اسْمَعْنَا يَا سَيِّدِي انْتَ رَئِيسٌ مِنَ اللهِ بَيْنَنَا. فِي افْضَلِ قُبُورِنَا ادْفِنْ مَيِّتَكَ. لا يَمْنَعُ احَدٌ مِنَّا قَبْرَهُ عَنْكَ حَتَّى لا تَدْفِنَ مَيِّتَكَ».
ترجمت ادونى سيدى
اشعيا 7/7 { هَكَذَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ ( أدوناي ) الرَّبُّ ( يهوه ) : لاَ تَقُومُ! لاَ تَكُونُ!}
ولما اطلق على الرب كانت ادوناى
ونفس اللفظ ترجم ربى الى سيدى

أَنَّهُ لاَ تَكُونُ لَكَ هَذِهِ مَصْدَمَةً وَمَعْثَرَةَ قَلْبٍ لِسَيِّدِي أَنَّكَ قَدْ سَفَكْتَ دَماً عَفْواً, أَوْ أَنَّ سَيِّدِي قَدِ انْتَقَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ. وَإِذَا أَحْسَنَ الرَّبُّ إِلَى سَيِّدِي فَاذْكُرْ أَمَتَكَ».1صمؤ31/25


​


----------



## انت الفادي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> عزيزى انا متفق معك ان كلمة ادونى من الممكن ان تتطلق على سيد له سلطان
> ولكن لماذا لم يستخدم كاتب المزمور كلمة ادوناى المختصة بالاله فقط
> اما كملة ادونى فمن الممكن تتطلق على بشر وهديك بعد الشواهد
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههه
اعزرني عزيزي عندما اضحك علي هذه المشاركة..
و لكن في النص الاول :
الوصف ينطبق علي اله و ليس علي بشر و لذلك تسهيلا علي فهم النص قام المترجم بأختيار كلمة ربي لكلمة ادوناي..
اما النص الثاني الذي انت ذكرته في مشاركتك هذه فلا  يمكن استخدام كلمة ربي لانها لا تتوافق مع الترجمة..
فهل تريد ان يقول المترجم : هكذا يقول الرب الرب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الا تري معي انها ترجمة ركيكة و غير مناسبة؟؟؟
اما الترجمة الصحيحة فهي يقول السيد الرب..
فمعروف ان السيد الرب هو الله و لا تحتاج الي تفسير اكثر..
اما النص الاول : قال الرب لربي..
فلو تم كتابة قال الرب لسيدي.. سيتجه فكر القارئ الي ان سيدي هذه مقصود منها انسان عادي.. و عندما يقرأ القارئ باقي المزمور سينشأ لديه حيرة لان باقي المزمور يتكلم او يصف هذا الشخص بأوصاف الهية.. 
و لذلك كانت الترجمة الصحيحة هي: قال الرب لربي.. فهي تحمل المعني ولا تتعارض اطلاقا.. و في نفس الوقت هي ترجمة تفسيرية للمزمور بأكمله.
تحياتي.
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2009)

هقولك اللى فهمته وصحح لى لو فهمت غلط على فكرة انا مش معاند ولو فهمت هقول فهمت
ان كلمة ادونى تترجم سيدى او ربى حسب سياق المعنى
المزمور ال110 لا يتكلم عن مجرد سيد بشرى بل له صفات مختصة بشخصه فحسب سياق النص تترجم ربى وليس سيدى
هل هذا ماتقصده؟


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (9 ديسمبر 2009)

آية ( ١): "قال الرب لربي أجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئًا لقدميك."​


الفكر البشري لا يمكنه أن يعرف مساواة الآب للابن إن لم يعلن الروح القدس لنا هذه
الحقيقة. والسيد المسيح كشف هذا أن الروح القدس هو الذي أعلن ذلك لداود(مت43:22)
قال= تشير لمسرة الآب بعمل الابن. الرب لربي= تشير لمساواة الآب للابن، فالابن سيجلس
على نفس المستوى مع الآب. والابن بلاهوته مُلكه أزلى أبدي. ولكننا هنا نفهم أن الكلام عن
الناسوت، فبعد أن أكمل تدبير تجسده الخلاصي وقام وصعد للسموات جلس عن يمين العظمة
(عب3:1).

وكلمة اليمين= تشير للقوة والكرامة والمجد الذي حصل عليهما المسيح بجسده.
فالناسوت المتحد باللاهوت صار في كرامة فنسجد له بلاهوته غير المنفصل عن ناسوته.


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2009)

يعنى نقدر نقول كما فهمت منكم
قال الرب الاب للابن المتجسد_السيد او رب -اجلس عن يمينى 
دا اللى فهمته 
طيب انا عايز اسال سؤال تانى هل اعترض اليهود بعيدا عن نصوص الانجيل ان لفظة ادونى تشير فقط الى انسانية المسيا 
الانجيل ذكر ان الكتبة والفريسين لم يتجاسروا ان يسالوه بعد ذلك 
بس انا شايف ان المزمور كان ممكن الكتبة والفريسين يردوا على المسيح بان الرب يهوه غير ادونى اللى دعاه داوود ان سيجلس عن يمين يهوه 
فهل هناك رائ يهودى يعترض By translating two different words with the same word, English translations make the first verse of this Psalm more obscure than it is in the Hebrew. In Hebrew, the first “Lord” is “Yahweh”, the covenant Name of God, while the second is _adon_ or _adonai_, which is not a name but a title, one that is used as a title for human masters or even husbands (Genesis 18:12; 19:2; 40:1; Ruth 2:13; etc.). Adonai can also be used as a title for Yahweh, as in Exodus 34:23 (“the lord Yahweh, God of Israe” and Deuteronomy 10:17 (“lord of lords”, Heb. _adone ha adonim_). In many passages, a better translation for a phrase like “Lord God” would be “Lord Yahweh” or “Master Yahweh” (e.g., Psalm 69:6). In Psalm 110, David refers to someone as “my lord”, and this someone is different from Yahweh. Who is David talking about? We know from the NT that David is talking about the Son of God, but who did David think he was talking about? There are two answers to this. First, David is certainly acting as a prophet here, looking forward to an “Anointed One” who is far greater than he himself is. The Psalm is directly Messianic and prophetic. Second, there is evidence in the OT of a Person who is distinct from Yahweh yet also somehow identical to Yahweh. This Person is sometimes identified as the “angel of Yahweh” (cf. Genesis 18; Zechariah 1:7-17). This is perhaps also identical to the “Name” of Yahweh who dwells in the temple (1 Kings 8:16, 18, 20, etc.). Thus, David was conscious that, though he was the Lord’s anointed king over Israel, he was subordinate to the King enthroned above the cherubim.
http://psalterium.wordpress.com/2008/10/19/leithart-on-psalm-110/
فاراء اليهود ايضا ان ادونى غير يهوه
فداوود يتكلم عن شخس اخر غير يهوه 
فلا تعبر عن كون ادونى مساو ليهوه 
فهو شخص اخر اعطاه يهوه هذا السلطان


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل ، شمس الحق 

سلام الله معك  



شمس الحق قال:


> هقولك اللى فهمته وصحح لى لو فهمت غلط على فكرة انا مش معاند ولو فهمت هقول فهمت



 

ليس هذا فقط ، فانت قمت بقطع وعد على نفسك ، وانت وانا نعرفه ، وسوف التزم الصمت تجاه وعدك حتى نرى هل تصدق فيه ام ستخرج علينا بانك كاذب وغير طالب للحق .



> ان كلمة ادونى تترجم سيدى او ربى حسب سياق المعنى
> المزمور ال110 لا يتكلم عن مجرد سيد بشرى بل له صفات مختصة بشخصه فحسب سياق النص تترجم ربى وليس سيدى
> هل هذا ماتقصده؟


 
نعم ، هذا هو الفهم الصحيح للآية .
وهذا ما فهمه اليهود انفسهم ، حيث انهم ترجموا الكلمتين الى كلمة واحدة في الترجمة اليونانية (قال الرب ، لربي ) . 
فهي تختص بانسان ، ولكن صفاته بحسب النبؤة والوعود التي أخذها في النبؤة لا تليق بانسان عادي ، ولا تليق بانسان نجعله الها ، ولا تليق الا باله قد صار انسانا .

وهذا ما شرحه الروح القدس في الرسالة الى العبرانيين .

اخي الفاضل ، الموضوع ليس كلمة وترجمتها كما كنت تعتقد ، ولا نقول بلاهوت المسيح من كلمة نترجمها فقط ، انه فكرا متكاملا معلنا من الله في الكتاب المقدس ، ومن يريد مناقشة هذا الاعلان عليه بدراسة الكتاب المقدس كله ، وان شئت قل في لغاته الاصلية العبرية واليونانية .

والمجال ليس لمن قرأ مقالة على الانترنت لشبهة فجاء مهرولا يضعنا معتقدا انه قد اصطاد لنا صيدا ، أو امسك علينا خطأ .



> فاراء اليهود ايضا ان ادونى غير يهوه
> فداوود يتكلم عن شخس اخر غير يهوه
> فلا تعبر عن كون ادونى مساو ليهوه
> فهو شخص اخر اعطاه يهوه هذا السلطان




من يريد ان يعرف اراء اليهود في التفسير الحقيقي ، عليه الرجوع الى التفسيرات اليهودية القديمة قبل ظهور المسيح ، فكلها تشير الى انسانية المسيح ولاهوت المسيح ايضا ، اما تفسيرات اليهود المعاصرة وبعد ان جاء المسيح ، قاموا بتغيير التفسيرات لكي يحاولوا ان يتجنبوا الاعتراف بأن يسوع هو فعلا المسيح الذي اشارت اليه النبؤات القديمة .

هذا الموقف تستطيع التأكيد منه اولا ، بمراجعة التفسيرات القديمة ، وبقراءة الانجيل ، وانت بنفسك تقول ان اليهود والكتبة والفريسيي لم يستطيعوا اجابة المسيح عندما سألهم عن رأيهم في النبؤات التي جاءت في المزمور ؟؟

اصلي ان تكون طالبا للحق كما قلت في (موضوعك الثالث ) فها هي الحقيقة الساطعة امامك ، وايماننا المسيحي واضح الاعلان في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه ( القديم والجديد ) .

فارجو ان تعطي نفسك الفرصة للقراءة والبحث والفهم للاعلان الكامل في الكتاب المقدس ان المسيح بالحق هو الله الظاهر في الجسد .

سلام الله معك .


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2009)

لا انا فاكر الوعد كويس اوى اوى وهقولك كل الىل بفكر فيه وعلى فكرة تقدر تقول انا حاليا متخلى عن الاسلام بنسبة 60 فى المية و40 فى المية بحاول اقنع نفسى 
بس وعدى كان انك ترد على موضوع انا فتحته كمان يختص بالمزمور 96
تقدر تقول انى مقتنع بالرد ان قال الرب لربى
تعنى الاول الله الاب وربى الثانية تعنى الانسان يسوع الذى جلس عن يمين القوة
ودا اللى خلانى اقتنع بيه سياق النص لانه لا يتكلم عن مجرد انسان عادى
وانا فى انتظار اعتماد موضوعى الثانى ولكم جزيل الشكر فى ردكم اللى ريحنى كتير من جه المسالة دى


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2009)

كلمة ادوناي استعملت للإشارة للرب الإله حتى في العهد القديم
نعم هي تعني سيد و رب، و هي ايضاً مستعملة في الأوساط المسيحية للإشارة للرب الإله
بالنسبة ل قال الرب لربي، فهي اُعيد ذكرها عند صعود المسيح و جلوسه عن اليمين القوة، فالتعبير هناك لجهة اليمين التي تعني السلطة و القوة و التنفيذ و لا يعني إن هناك تعدد الهة أو ما شابه.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> بس وعدى كان انك ترد على موضوع انا فتحته كمان يختص بالمزمور 96


 



شمس الحق قال:


> وانا فى انتظار اعتماد موضوعى الثانى ولكم جزيل الشكر فى ردكم اللى ريحنى كتير من جه المسالة دى


 
الاخ الفاضل شمس الحق 

سلام الله معك .

اعلم ان هناك موضوعا آخر فتحته ، ولذلك قلت لك عن ( الموضوع الثالث ) .

ولكن حتى يتم تنظيم الموضوعات بطريقة تسهل الحوار والنقاش فقد فضلت الاكتفاء بالموضوع الاول حتى ننتهي منه .

فعندما تقول لي انك اقتنعت (او لم تقتنع ) ولكنك انتهيت من الحوار تماما في الموضوع الاول ، فسوف نوافق على موضوعك الثاني ونناقشه معك بكل الود والاحترام .

سلام الله معك


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2009)

تقدر تقول انا مقتنع بان دا يوافق الايمان المسيحى 
وانا عارف اجابتك من قبل ان ترد ولكن انا نقلت الشبهه كما هى من احد المنتديات الاسلامية
واعلم ايضا ان بولس الرسول قد كتب فى الرسالة الى فليبى 
رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 2: 11

وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ الآبِ.
فانا اعلم ان ذلك ايمان المسيحى ومقتنع بذلك ومنتظر اعتماد الموضوع الثانى


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> ومنتظر اعتماد الموضوع الثانى


 
هل من الممكن ان اطلب منك ان تعيد صياغة سؤالك الثاني في موضوع آخر ، حيث ان الصياغة الحالية لا تقول بانسان يبحث عن الحقيقة كما تقول ، ولكنها صياغة بها اساءة كبيرة .

فاذا كنت فعلا طالبا للحق كما تقول ، اطرح سؤالك بصورة تعبر عن حقيقة ما تقوله عن نفسك .

سلام الله .


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2009)

حاضر هكتب الموضوع من جديد وان فيه مصطلحات اسلامية او شئ مستفز انا اسف عليه


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2009)

وتقدر تقول يا نيو مان انى وصلت لمرحلة متقدمة جدا بعد اكتر من 3 سنين على النت قراية فى حوار الاديان بين المسلمين والمسيحين منتظر اعتماد الموضوع الثانى والرد بنفس الكفاءة المقنعة وانتظر منى تحقيق وعدى


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> حاضر هكتب الموضوع من جديد وان فيه مصطلحات اسلامية او شئ مستفز انا اسف عليه


 
ألم توافق على اعادة صياغة سؤالك بصورة تدل على حقيقة ما تقوله ؟؟

السائل عن الحق يختلف في صياغة سؤاله عن المتهجم والمعاند لكل ما هو مسيحي .

ضع سؤالك في صورة مناسبة وستجد النشر والرد باذن الله .

سلام الله يملأ عقلك وقلبك للفهم


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2009)

انا كتبت فعلا صيغة تانية لو كمان متنفعش 
ممكن تكون فهمت قصدى ممكن تكتبه انت لو تحب باى اسلوب اللى يهمنى انى الاقى اجابة تريحنى وتحترم عقلى


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ شمس الحق
اقرأ الشبهة و افهمها و اعد صياغتها بطريقتك
من غير المعقول ان تتوقع ان نقبل نقل شبهات نسخ و لصق من مواقع لا تعرف معنى الأدب في حوار الاديان


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> انا كتبت فعلا صيغة تانية لو كمان متنفعش
> ممكن تكون فهمت قصدى ممكن تكتبه انت لو تحب باى اسلوب اللى يهمنى انى الاقى اجابة تريحنى وتحترم عقلى


 
عذرا لم ارى موضوعك الجديد الا بعد كتابة الرد السابق ، 
سيتم نشره والاجابة عليه ، سلام الله معك


----------

